# The only man who has fought both Brock and Fedor gives his pick.... sort of



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-news/Heath-Herring-talks-Fedor-Emelianenko-vs-Brock-Lesnar.html

How many people have fought both Brock Lesnar and Fedor Emelianenko? Heath Herring has, and with the knowledge of competing against both fighters, he weighed in on the potential match up

Herring spoke with Shambala Sports Radio recently about the battle of the two monstrous heavyweights.

"Brock is much larger than Fedor, he weighs a lot more than him," Herring said. "He's a big wrestler - that's what he does - he comes forward, he tries to take his opponent down and control them.

"Fedor has really come along a lot in the last couple years with his stand up and the striking game. He's always pretty dangerous off his back."

Herring lost a decision to Lesnar in August 2008, while his fight with Emelianenko, which ended via TKO (doctor's stoppage), took place in November 2002. But regardless of how much the top-ranked heavyweights have improved since then, Herring said that there would be other factors at play as well.

"If they got into with each other, a lot of it would depend on the referee, depend on which organization that they fight in. I think that that really would be the key.

"If Fedor was able to land shots on Brock early on and catch him, he could take the fight. But on the flip side of that, if Brock was able to take him down, and they have a referee that isn't going to stand the fight up, you could see Brock getting the takedown and just holding him down and beating out a decision victory."

But "The Texas Crazy Horse" did not offer a prediction for the fight.

"Which way would I go?" he said. "I don't know, I'd give it about 50-50."


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

The title of the thread should say he didn't pick a winner, because he really didn't.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

TheJame said:


> The title of the thread should say he didn't pick a winner, because he really didn't.


I wouldn't want to give a spoiler away in the thread title. I think it's a pretty good thread in it's own right, I mean, how often have we heard from a guy who's fought both of these guys?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Herring talks Fedor vs Lesnar would work.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Fedor would kill Brock. He has like 100X more experience and accomplishments than him and if he got on his back he would probably submit Brock.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Fedor would kill Brock. He has like 100X more experience and accomplishments than him and if he got on his back he would probably submit Brock.


I doubt it. Rogers powered out of Fedor's submission attempts. I dont think Fedors experience and accomplishments are going to help him when a much bigger and stronger man with incredible top control has him against the cage with 285lbs of leverage on him and is raining down death from above.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Aaaaaaaand here comes the 20 page debate on who's better.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Pretty good read. Doesn't provide as much insight as I had expected but good to hear from the Crazy Horse nonetheless. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I haven't fought neither of them and i'd give it 50-50, and go on to say that Lesnar would try to take him down and wear him out, while Fedor would try to catch him, and avoid getting taken down.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

i thought it wass gonna be that Korean guy from brock's first fight..... fooled me.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Min Soo Kim never had a fight with Fedor.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

So what did we learn here? That Heath Hearing is a very insightful person.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Rauno™ said:


> Min Soo Kim never had a fight with Fedor.


well i know that now..... i can't remember EVERYONE fedor beat off the top of my head.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Lesnar has had only 4 different opponents so you don't have to memorize Fedor's every defeat.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Coosh said:


> I doubt it. Rogers powered out of Fedor's submission attempts. I dont think Fedors experience and accomplishments are going to help him when a much bigger and stronger man with incredible top control has him against the cage with 285lbs of leverage on him and is raining down death from above.


Uh weight means very little. Emelianenko subbed a guy who weight almost 400lbs off his back. 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P3QzX1ZadJM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P3QzX1ZadJM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

Hope it was properly embedded, if not, here's the link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3QzX1ZadJM

The difference between this monsterously monsterous creature and Lesnar is technique and general skill. Lesnar is much more able to use his weight advantage than Hong Man Choi was, as well as having infinitely superior technique. But this video shows that by making a mistake as simple as leaving one's arm against Emelianeno's core will get you subbed regardless of size. I just don't think Lesnar has the technique to defeat him.

Nope didn't embed right, sorry!


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I haven't seen Lesnar in the cage for almost a year now. I know nothing whatsoever about a shape he's in, his conditioning, etc. Shogun was super dominant in PRIDE, then joined UFC after having a surgery and looked terrible, then he claimed that he's 100%, but in reality in his return on UFC 93 he looked like he was 35% of what he used to be in PRIDE. So I mean that we don't know how badly Lesnar's injury has affected him. The other thing is that Lesnar looked dominant only once in his career and that was against not so impressive Frank Mir (who's been knocked out 5 times already, Herring has only 3 losses by knockout and way more matches than Mir), I could add Herring here, but inability to finish the guy who is out of his prime and was very badly hurt in the first minute of the first round is not something to be proud of. Now, "small" Fedor still keeps beating big guys impressively - his skills and mental game are still where they need to be. A brutal KO of Werdum or submission will only prove my point because Werdum has never been submitted and his ADCC credentials deserve a respect.
The bottom line is, in case Lesnar returns and destroys Shane Carwin, then I'll say it's 50/50 with Fedor, if he gets knocked out badly then I pick Fedor 70/30.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Uh weight means very little. Emelianenko subbed a guy who weight almost 400lbs off his back.
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P3QzX1ZadJM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P3QzX1ZadJM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> ...


HMC is terrible, brocks base would be to much for fedor to look for subs, much like in the fight against murr and rogers got out of it with no worries.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> HMC is terrible, brocks base would be to much for fedor to look for subs, much like in the fight against murr and rogers got out of it with no worries.


See I disagree that Lesnar is too much for Emelianenko to handle. I said Lesnar's technique is far superior to Hong Man Choi's, but the point I was making was that weight is of little real significance in a contest between Emelianenko and Lesnar. A better comparison between them is, 1. strength, 2. technique, 3. power, 4. mentality/discipline, 5. experience. Weight is not a major issue. There was a breakdown somewhere on this forum by some guy and it objectively broke down all of the various areas of competition as well as the mental game. If I can find it I'll link it.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

in b 4 screaming and yelling about who's better


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Uh weight means very little. Emelianenko subbed a guy who weight almost 400lbs off his back.
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P3QzX1ZadJM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P3QzX1ZadJM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> ...


Well yeah that's pretty much what I was saying.

Notice how I was talking about Brock's level of Top Control.

Fedor has never faced a big man with as much skill, athleticism and power.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Coosh said:


> Well yeah that's pretty much what I was saying.
> 
> Notice how I was talking about Brock's level of Top Control.
> 
> Fedor has never faced a big man with as much skill, athleticism and power.


I agree Emelianenko has never faced a man with wrestling skills like Lesnar, I think the fight against Werdum(probably spelled that wrong) will say a lot about his abilities against an accomplished wrestler. Though Werdum is not as skilled as Lesnar, it gives an idea.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

I get that this is the $$$ fight and all, but would much rather see Fedor fight Cain JDS Carwin and Ubereem. They just seem like more well rounded and dangerous challenges.

If this does ever go down, Brock via the "BROCK SMASH".


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Carwin*

Yeah I really hate how everyone is overlooking Carwin, he is not to be underestimate!


----------

